# UP DD40DX motor



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I am pretty sure that my UP DD40DX was made by Bachmann. Its number is 6922.The motor was bust. I can see that its rotor's center is off on the mount. It went toward to one side as it melt through the center. It is completely off the center, that it is touching one of the magnets. It will not spin anymore. 

The motor is not flywheel type but upright side.










Any idea where I can find its replacement?

If it is not Bachmann, then what brand would it be?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

PM me your direct Email address and I can send you
the address of a retired guy who stocks new motors for
old locos and can also offer repair advice.

Don


----------

